# Turkey call



## swift4me (Mar 11, 2011)

At least there was a chainsaw involved in the cherry plank, but the ebony, rosewood and beech, (I think), was table saw stuff.















On a sadder note, I started in on a cherry burl from a tree I cut down two years ago the other day. It had incredible figure and looked fairly solid, but it turned out to be full of big voids! It would have been a nice mallard call, but I'l just have to go on looking.

Thanks for looking.

Pete


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 11, 2011)

Extremely nice work, your gifted. How does it sound?
I've collected prolly close to 75-80 turkey calls, started out hunting them back in 75. I really like Camp's box call's. What you have made is an heirloom piece. Rep sent.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 13, 2011)

are you making them for the us market ? or do you have turkeys in France. i was in Germany in 70 s and don't remember ever seeing them. i like your call .john t


----------



## swift4me (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, no wild turkeys here in France, although I've learned that Napoleon tried to introduce them, and there were a couple of other attempts later. The habitat here would be perfect for them. I sell the calls in the states though.

Pete


----------



## robinpeterson544 (Jan 7, 2022)

Box calls are a wonderful beginner call for turkey hunters. You can find best turkey call at this site. They are easy to operate, their vocals sound very realistic, and but gripping differently, you can sound like more than just one turkey.


----------

